# How many are using a fake physical address?



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Just wonderring how many have "moved" for whatever reason?

You may choose more than one answer in this pole.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Bob Haller said:


> Just wonderring how many have "moved" for whatever reason?
> 
> You may choose more than one answer in this pole.


Address for what, the forum profile?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

fake address given to sat provider to qualify for nets your not otherwise elegible for


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Bob Haller said:


> fake address given to sat provider to qualify for nets your not otherwise elegible for


Ah, OK... no fake address here, they know where I am all too well.


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

Bob Haller, it is really none of your business. Information of this sort should be kept undisclosed.....especially from the providers (I understand that these forums are monitered by the providers). Just admitting anonymously that this fake addressing is happening can encourage the providers to enact measures to counteract any ability to do so. Mum should be the word!


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Doug E said:


> Bob Haller, it is really none of your business. Information of this sort should be kept undisclosed.....especially from the providers (I understand that these forums are monitered by the providers). Just admitting anonymously that this fake addressing is happening can encourage the providers to enact measures to counteract any ability to do so. Mum should be the word!


E became aware of how common this is after the spot beams came onliine. E changed CSR training tio minimize the troubles this practice can cause km. people called about the missing channels. so the providers know. perhaps the NAB would be interested in this poll

If Admin feels its better gone they can zap it. After all the moving advice is pretty common. you have the want distants, the avoid pegasus, my locals arent up yet. all reasons people might move.


----------



## oblio98 (Sep 17, 2002)

It's all such a joke, you should be able to PAY for whatever freaking channels you want to watch, local or distant. If the locals don't like it, have them improve their programming so you won't want the distants. We are playing by 1950 rules in 2004.

Grrrrr

:-jon
(I want to watch the sports teams I CHOOSE, not what my zip code allows)


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I (actually) moved from the Atlanta area to the Georgia coast (JAX DMA) and "forgot" :whatdidid to tell Dish, solely because I wanted to retain ATL locals. When I added an 811HD receiver earlier this year, I gave my new addy, but euphemistically referred to it as my second, or "vacation" home, which it is. Really. No Kidding! 

I have no idea who is getting my Dish statements back in good ole 30084 and I really don't care just as long as whomever it is keeps on paying the bills. :sure:

As a flag-waving, card-carrying, certified Red, White & Blue American :flag: I aggressively and patriotically assert and defend my rights under the "Freedom of Informational Viewing Act". What I watch, when I watch, and where it comes from is nobody's damn business but my own! Period! :ramblinon Why do you think it's called the "Public Airwaves" in the first place? What's more, I pay through the proboscis for every minute of inane, mindless programming I receive from three different providers.

I did, however, shoot myself in the foot, so to speak, when I moved from ATL, a virtual cornucopia of EMR of the VHF/UHF variety, to the twilight zone, so far beyond the outer limits of intelligible terrestrial signals of any sort that even SETI can't help me.

I may have to "move" again to get CBS-HD via Dish. If I do, I'll send you a postcard. Won't someone please help me find a "white" area? :shrug:

Anywhere but Forsyth County, GA. :eek2:


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I am using a Houston address 90 miles away to get my locals till Dish gets my home town up on the satellite. I hope sometime next year. Both Dish and Directv know that people do this and expect it. They want a way to make money selling locals and this is a way to get around the stupid cable and broadcast industry rules. After all as long as you don't tell them they are not knowingly selling locals out of market. 

"Don't ask and don't tell."


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

I've noticed that if you have mail forwarding on from your "old" address to you "new" address, DISH will get your new address. If you look at the envelope the bill comes in, it says something like "Return Service Requested" or something like that (can't remember what it says) but then the Post Office sends a notice back to the sender of the new address. My bank, magazines, and credit cards all changed my address from this when I moved. I called DISH one day and they had my new address on file and I never told them I moved.


----------



## JerryR (Jun 17, 2004)

oblio98 said:


> It's all such a joke, you should be able to PAY for whatever freaking channels you want to watch, local or distant. If the locals don't like it, have them improve their programming so you won't want the distants. We are playing by 1950 rules in 2004.
> 
> Grrrrr
> 
> ...


Those have been my exact sentiments for years! If a local affiliate doesn't have what it takes to keep your interest, then screw 'em! Let me pay for and watch whatever the heck I want to.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Gee 10 MOVERS vs 30 LEGITS. currently the number of movers is more than I expected


----------



## cicijay (Jan 6, 2003)

homeskillet said:


> I've noticed that if you have mail forwarding on from your "old" address to you "new" address, DISH will get your new address. If you look at the envelope the bill comes in, it says something like "Return Service Requested" or something like that (can't remember what it says) but then the Post Office sends a notice back to the sender of the new address. My bank, magazines, and credit cards all changed my address from this when I moved. I called DISH one day and they had my new address on file and I never told them I moved.


At one point I stopped getting a dish statement at all. Since I was using CC autopay I didn't worry about it too much but after about 6 months I called and complained. They told me that at some point I requested not to have a bill sent. I told them I had done no such thing and they started sending me my statement again. Apparently you can even ask them to not send a statement if you use CC autopay. I guess that is another benefit of cc autopay 

BTW I have not "moved". If I was going to "move" it would be to our northern neighbor. I am proud to be an American but I am frustrated that our elected officials are not choosing what is best for us when it come to what we are allowed to watch.


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

I moved .5 mile down the road to avoid Pegasus... I'm not planning on changing my address until I am positive Pegasus is dead.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

The missing trick is the difference between 'billing' address and 'service' address.

I will leave the simple addition of two identical numbers to the reader.


----------



## Red Dreams (Aug 6, 2004)

Totally against signal stealing but hey as Americans we should be able to watch anything anywhere so long as we pay our bills.


----------

